# reverse Osmosis Book



## eng_s_elbehery (7 مارس 2007)

Dear All 
Who Can Help Me 
I Need The Follwoing Book
S. Sourirajan "reverse Osmosis" Academic Press , 1970
Thanks For Your Help


----------



## فيصل التميمي (8 مارس 2007)

يا حبيبي يوجد في الملتقى الكثير الكثير من الكتب عن التحليه ابحث جدا


----------



## فيصل التميمي (8 مارس 2007)

اذا ما صار معك اشي خبرني


----------



## eng_s_elbehery (10 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخى فيصل على المرور ولكنى أحتاج كتاب عنوانه التناطح العكسى وليس كتاب عن التناطح العكسى


----------



## عماد ممدوح (21 مارس 2007)

عذرا أخي ما الفارق بين كتاب إسمه التناضح العكسي وكتاب متخصص عن التناضح العكسي إبحث في المنتدى هناك كتب قيمة جدا جدا تتحدث عن التناضح العكسي


----------



## عماد ممدوح (21 مارس 2007)

وهناك ملحوظة هامة جدا وهي الاسم نفسه هو (التناضح) وليس (التناطح) ولدينا المثل العربي القائل ( كل إناء ينضح بما فيه ) ليس ينطح أعزك الله


----------



## eng_s_elbehery (22 مارس 2007)

شكرا أخى على الرد وعذرا عن الخطأ اللغوى
ولكن انا أحتاج هذا الكتاب بعينه لأنه ورد كمرجع فى كثير من الأوراق العلميه فى هذا الموضوع
ولكن لا بأس, هلا أمددتنى ببعض الروابط لكتب فى هذا الموضوع 
وشكرا


----------



## عماد ممدوح (23 مارس 2007)

*عسى الله أن ينفعنا وإياك*

أخي العزيز
هذا هو manual لشركة فيلمتيك وهي متخصصة في انتاج الاغشية المستخدمة في الـ RO وممكن يكون فيه فائدة عظيمة عسى أن ينفع هذا الكتاب ان ينفعكم وهو كتاب هام جدا جدا
http://www.dow.com/PublishedLiterat...eps/pdfs/noreg/609-00071&fromPage=BasicSearch
يكفي فقط أن تضغط على الرابط
وشكرا لك وبالتوفيق


----------



## رشاد علي السعودي (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على الاخ العزيز*

هذا الكتاب ممكن يساعد ك


----------



## eng_s_elbehery (4 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا أخوانى عماد ورشاد وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة قدوم شهر رمضان المبارك أعاده الله على الأمة الإسلاميه بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## رشاد علي السعودي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*الى الاخوه الاصدقاء*

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## فايز النشواتي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

كان الله في العون


----------



## فايز النشواتي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مع امنياتي بالتوفيق الدائم


----------



## سوسن السيد محمد (6 أغسطس 2008)

طريقة التناضج العكسى:-
تستخدم هذه الطريقة نظرية الضغط الاسموزى حيث أن الضغط الذي يؤثر على الماء المالح يسمى بالضغط الاسموزى شكل رقم (3) وتعتمد قيمة الضغط الاسموزى على عوامل عديدة منها:- 
  1- نسبة تركيز الملوحة فى الماء المالح.
2- نوعية الأملاح الذائبة ودرجة الحرارة.
تتكون أغشية التناضج العكسي من مواد خاصة مثل ( اسيتات السيليلوز ) وهى إما على شكل شعيرات (خيوط مجوفة ) مثل خيوط شعر الرأس تقريبا أو تكون ملفوفة على شكل حرف (U) أو على شكل ألواح حلزونية ملفوفة وهذا النوع الأخير هو الأكثر شيوعا كما هو موضح فى الشكل رقم ( 4 , 5 ).
تعمل هذه الأغشية بما يسمى بنظرية السريان بالامتصاص الانتقائي ( الخاصية الشعرية ) اى أن طبيعة الغشاء تسمح بامتصاص الماء فقط ورفض الأملاح اى أن جزيئات الماء هى فقط من تستطيع المرور خلال الغشاء.

وتعتمد قدرة الغشاء على فصل الأملاح على قطر المسام التى يمر من خلالها الماء الممتص وتتراوح أقطار المسام من (1:15)انجستروم اى من (1:15) من مئة مليون متر وذلك يدل على مدى الدقة فى صنع هذه الأغشية والى اى حد وصلت تكنولوجيا الأغشية.

تحتاج هذه التكنولوجيا لعمليات معالجة أولية دقيقة لماء التغذية لإزالة العوالق من الطمي والرمال وكذلك إزالة وقتل البكتريا والأحياء الدقيقة وذلك للمحافظة على وحدات التحلية من الانسداد وتلف الأغشية .00كما يحتاج الماء المنتج إلى معالجة نهائية لضبط خواصه بما يناسب الخواص المطلوبة حسب الاستخدام سواء كان لمياه شرب أو لميا ه غلايات وعلى ذلك نجد انه تتكون محطة التحلية التى تعمل بنظام التناضج العكسى من ثلاث نظم أساسية:-

1- نظم المعالجة الاولية.
2- نظم فصل الماء العذب
3- نظم المعالجة النهائية.

ولكننا لابد أن نوضح الفرق بين عمليتي التناضج العكسى والترشيح الدقيق حتى لا يختلط الأمر حيث أن الطريقتين تتفقا فى أنهما يفصلا الماء عما يحتوى من مكونات إلا أن الترشيح الدقيق (الترشيح الميكرونى) يفصل المواد العالقة فقط فى حين أن التناضج العكسى يمكنه فصل المواد الذائبة فى الماء.

تصميم محطات التناضج العكسي:- شكل رقم (6)
1- مآخذ مياه البحر وذلك لتغذية المحطة بمياه البحر .
2- أنظمة حقن مواد كيماوية لعمل معالجة أولية لمياه البحر المغذية لأغشية التناضج العكسى كما يلى:-
أ‌- نظام حقن مادة مؤكسدة مثل صوديوم هيبوكلوريت أو ثانى أكسيد الكلورين وذلك لقتل البكتريا وعوالق الأحياء الدقيقة وللتعقيم كما هو معمول به فى جميع محطات التحلية.
ب‌- نظام حقن حامض الكبريتيك المركز H2SO4 للتحكم فى قيمة PH وتقليل الرواسب الناشئة عن مادة كربونات الكالسيوم.
ج - نظام حقن مادة مجمعة ( كلوريد الحديديك / الشبة) لعمل تجميع وتكبير للعوالق الصلبة والتى تتم إزالتها عن طريق المرشحات ثنائية الوسيط.
د- نظام حقن مادة الصوديوم ميتا باى سلفايت والتى تقوم بإزالة الكلورين قبل دخول مياه البحر المفلترة الى وحدات التناضج العكسي.

3- المرشحات ثنائية الوسيط وتتكون من ثلاث طبقات وهى طبقة فحم الانثراثيت وتحتها طبقة الرمل الناعم وهما الطبقتين التى يتم فصل العوالق بواسطتها أما الطبقة الثالثة وهى الحصى والغرض منها تثبيت الطبقتين السابقتين أثناء عملية غسيل الخلايا التى تحوى هذه الطبقات وللحصى ثلاث طبقات بأحجام مختلفة , وفى اسفل الخلية يوجد غرفة لتجميع المياه المفلترة. 
4- نظام المياه المفلترة وهو عبارة عن خزان من الأسمنت تخزن فيه المياه المفلترة الخارجة من خلايا المرشحات الوسطية ومضخات تقوم بضخ المياه المفلترة الى وحدات التناضج العكسي.
5- وحدةMFS اى (Micron cartridge filter) وهى عبارة عن فلاتر أسطوانية تقوم بفصل العوالق الصلبة الدقيقة التى لا تفصل فى المرشحات الوسطية.
6- بعدما يتم ضخ المياه المفلترة عن طريق الفلاتر MFS تدخل إلى وحدات التناضج العكسي بمواصفات قياسية بالنسبة للأغشية المستخدمة ويتم رفع الضغط عن طريق مضخات ضغط عالى ومن ثم تتم عملية التناضج العكسي داخل الأغشية فيعود المحلول الملحى المركز إلى البحر أما الإنتاج فيذهب الى خزان المياه المنتجة وتصبح المياه صالحة للاستخدام فى الغلايات أما إذا كنا نريد استخدامها فى الشرب فانه بعد ذلك تتم المعالجة النهائية بإضافة مادة هيبو كلوريت الكالسيوم عن طريق نظام حقن خاص وكذلك يتم إضافة الجير لرفع الرقم الهيدروجينى وبذلك نكون قد حصلنا على مياه صالحة للشرب .
يجب أن نراعى أن يقل إنتاج المحطة مع زيادة عمر المحطة.
*الاحتياطات الواجب مراعاتها فى محطة التناضج العكسى:-*


*1- ضرورة غسيل الأغشية حيث أن بعض المحطات تغسل أغشيتها مثلا مرة كل 6 اشهر0*

2-  الاهتمام بالمعالجة الأولية حيث أن العمر الطبيعي للأغشية ما بين 3:4 سنوات فإذا كانت المعالجة الأولية ممتازة فان عمر الأغشية يطول إلى 6 سنوات 0
3- قد ترتفع نسبة السيليكا وكذلك المواد الكيميائية التى تضاف لمنع ترسب السيلكا وهذا الارتفاع يجعل المبرد لا يقاوم ملوحة البحر وبالتالى يعطل من زمن قصير0
4- لابد من القيام بتحليل الماء الخام قبل بناء المحطة حتى نحدد نوعية الغشاء المستخدم فبالتالى لابد من معرفة الآتي :-
أ‌- نسبة الأملاح الذائبة TDS تختلف من بحر لاخر ففى البحر الأحمر تصل أحيانا إلى 40000 وفى الخليج تصل إلى 45000 ولابد من اخذ ذلك فى الاعتبار عند تصميم محطات التحلية بالتناضج العكسي عند اختيار الأغشية .
ب‌- بالنسبة للغسيل الكيميائي فيعتمد على المدة أو فرق الضغط للأغشية أيهما اقرب وذلك بالرجوع إلى القيم التصميمية للغشاء المختار.


*تاثير درجة الحرارة على الانتاج:-*


*ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يقلل من الضغط ويزيد من نسبة الأملاح النافذة0*

نجد أن نسبة اتساخ الأغشية تعتمد على نسبة الأملاح حيث أن بعض الملاح الذائبة تؤثر على نسبة الاستخلاص وتجعلنا نضطر للتشغيل بنسبة استخلاص قليلة وعندما يتم تغير الظروف التشغيلية بزيادة نسبة الإنتاج بالنسبة للرجيع فإننا نجد أن هذه الأملاح تتركز في مياه الرجيع بنسبة اكبر من تركيز التشبع الخاص بها.وهذا يؤدى الى ترسبها على سطح الغشاء وهذه الأملاح كما يلى :-
أ- الأملاح المؤثرة فى نسبة الاستخلاص مثل ( الكبريتات / السيليكا / الفلوريد / الحديد ) .
ب-أملاح البيكربونات يتم إزالتها بحقن الحامض والتوقف عن الحقن أو تقليله يؤدى لترسبها على شكل كربونات كالسيوم .
ج- تترسب أيضا أملاح غير عضوية مثل ( كبريتات البوتاسيوم / كبريتات الباريوم / فلوريد الكالسيوم )
د- اكاسيد المعادن من الممكن أن تترسب مثل ( أكسيد الحديد / هيروكسيد الالومنيوم ) .
كذلك هناك بعض المشاكل التى تواجهنا أثناء التشغيل ويمكن التعرف على هذه المشاكل إذا ما تغيرت ظروف التشغيل كالتالي:-
1- زيادة 25:10% ملوحة الناتج من نفس نسبة الزيادة فى فرق الضغط حول الأغشية مع نقصان فى الإنتاج بنسبة 10%
2- زيادة سريعة فى الملوحة وفرق الضغط مع نقصان بنسبة 20 – 40 % 
3- زيادة سريعة فى فرق الضغط مع نقصان الإنتاج بنسبة 50 %
4- زيادة سريعة فى فرق الضغط ولا تأثير على الملوحة مع نقصان الإنتاج بنسبة 50 %
5- زيادة سريعة فى فرق الضغط و الملوحة مع زيادة كبيرة فى الإنتاج تصل الى 50 %
6-  زيادة كبيرة فى الملوحة وانخفاض فى فرق الضغط مع زيادة بسيطة فى الإنتاج
7- زيادة كبيرة فى الملوحة وانخفاض فى فرق الضغط مع زيادة كبيرة فى الإنتاج.
ويتم معالجتها كالتالى:-
1- غسيل بمحلول مخفف ((0.5-0.2%HCL 
2- غسيل بمحلول من Citric acid 2% 
3- غسيل بمحلول من PH= 12 NaOH 2% 
4- غسيل بمحلول من NaOH 0.1 %
5- استبدال الغشاء 
 وهناك العديد من محاليل الغسيل عادة الشركة المصنعة تقترح المحاليل المناسبة لأغشيتها.

ال


----------



## سامح فرج محمد (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااااا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الاكرم (9 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام



http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=689216590
وفقكم الله


----------

